# Taylormade RBZ 28* Rescue Club.



## munro007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well i picked up my RBZ 28* degree rescue club up today, from my Pro. And my god its as ugly as sin looking down on it on the deck. I was supposed to be playing in our club championship tonight, but due to the rain, it was called off. So i went up to the range, to see how it performed. And i am really surprised how good it is to hit. Its approx 5 iron 175 yards ish. I was really worried that is was going to be to close to my Callaway 9 wood 25* degree, but its not. So i need to take out my 7 wood to make room for my new addition. If you aren't comfortable hitting your big irons all the time, i really would suggest getting some rescue clubs. So bring on the next round of the club championship, i am armed and dangerous. lol.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 21, 2012)

You leave yourself open fella, just need me some popcorn!


----------



## munro007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			You leave yourself open fella, just need me some popcorn!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

fixed, no issues now.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brendy really. I understand me saying it on the title. But you are taking this to far. If you want to be like this, i can also be childish.


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

Second threat I have seen in as many posts from you Munro, you forget that you do not have a god given right to do what you want on here. Constantly name dropping isnt on, it really is as simple as that.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 21, 2012)

474 posts Brendy not all about Scott. God given right, listen to yourself man. Constant purchasing new items............ 1 review about my irons and shafts, 1 about my 3 wood, 1 about my wedges, 1 about my putter, 1 about my bag, 1 about my shoes, 1 about my rescue club. 474 posts...............


----------



## munro007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just as well i have stopped purchasing for now. 

Thats until i win the lotto again. :whoo:


----------



## bigslice (Jun 21, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Just as well i have stopped purchasing for now. 

Thats until i win the lotto again. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

what will you buy? American Golf have nice stuff so have Direct Golf, what about 118golf? or how about onlinegolf or golfonline? me being a small business owner myself would probably buy stuff from my local pro. whats your pros name?

http://youtu.be/UQoCojL0kls   :whoo:


----------



## munro007 (Jun 21, 2012)

When i was up at the range @ the braids, you have to walk through American golf. God those guys must shift some stuff out of their, for the number of staff they have. Spoke to one of the sale assistants who noses my pro, he seemed to know his stuff. Nice bloke.


----------



## moogie (Jun 22, 2012)

Pleased u got sorted out mate
Good luck with the new club
Is this replacing your 5 iron.....??
Similar lofts.......or is it much more powerful.....??


----------



## munro007 (Jun 22, 2012)

moogie said:



			Pleased u got sorted out mate
Good luck with the new club
Is this replacing your 5 iron.....??
Similar lofts.......or is it much more powerful.....??
		
Click to expand...

I am going on Trackman tomorrow, just to see if its the same as my 5 iron. I am also going to get all my distances sorted out, and write them on all my clubs.

How are you getting on with your new shines


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

Can I ask what is the big issue with plugging a man who is quite simply phenomenal when it comes to knowledge and fitting.

Thommo has used him, I've used him, Andy has used him, JJF69 has used him.

C


----------



## munro007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Craw, i know of a couple of other guys that have PM'd me. That want to talk about there experience with God, but they don't want to because of the mods. The mods have handled this all wrong IMO, and it has had the adverse affect. I know i talked about him a lot when i first came on here, and thats only because i bought so much stuff, and i had never spent so much money on golf equipment before, and i wanted to tell everyone what i thought of the experience. Now i can even mention gods name, and it get deleted, how OTT is that. Hay ho cant wait to spend some more time in the hub on Trackman, and make sure that all my clubs are gapped correctly. And i need to write my distances on my clubs. lol


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 23, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I am going on Trackman tomorrow, just to see if its the same as my 5 iron.* I am also going to get all my distances sorted out, and write them on all my clubs*.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you don't need to have them written?


----------



## munro007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes its another thing i don't need to think about. Sometimes i cant remember how long i hit a certain club. I have only had these clubs a couple of months, and some even less.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Can I ask what is the big issue with plugging a man who is quite simply phenomenal when it comes to knowledge and fitting.

Thommo has used him, I've used him, Andy has used him, JJF69 has used him.

C
		
Click to expand...

Granted they have and said as much, but in almost every subsequent post and review (and I use that term loosely) since did they feel the need to mention him? It is fast approaching spam the amount of times munro mentions him.


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Can I ask what is the big issue with plugging a man who is quite simply phenomenal when it comes to knowledge and fitting.

Thommo has used him, I've used him, Andy has used him, JJF69 has used him.

C
		
Click to expand...


I HAVE had a Fitting there Too.....

Top Bloke , Great Service , HIGHLY RECOMMEND :thup:
And I travelled from Newcastle,  and would do AGAIN



I sort of get what mods are saying,  but I dare say certain people on here have mentioned AG - American Golf - with just as much frequency,  good or bad


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I am going on Trackman tomorrow, just to see if its the same as my 5 iron. I am also going to get all my distances sorted out, and write them on all my clubs.

How are you getting on with your new shines 

Click to expand...


Had 1st 'proper' game last wednesday,  with a forum member,  will update my thread


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2012)

Meant to ask..........
What Shaft is fitted in your RBZ Rescue.....??


----------



## munro007 (Jun 23, 2012)

moogie said:



			Meant to ask..........
What Shaft is fitted in your RBZ Rescue.....??
		
Click to expand...

Have a guess Accra with 2.3 sticky Iomic grip. With 2 layers of tape. lol


----------

